# Xanax, Need help asap from someone in the UK.



## triage999 (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi All,I have been reading about Xanax on this board and would really like to give it a try as the only time I suffer from D is when I know i am going out which seems to me is anxiety related. However on looking on some info pages it states that this drug is not available on the NHS. So does that mean that I cannot get it from my GP? If not what is the next best anti anxiety med that GP's do give out that will also combat D.


----------



## Phyl McDonnell (Jan 15, 2003)

Xanax is only one of a number of anti-anxiety meds available in the UK and Ireland. I use diazepam, which is available under a number of brand names (valium, anxicalm, etc.). There's also lexaton, frisium, ativan (question marks over that one - quite addictive). I'm sure your GP can prescribe one of the range of benzodiazapines for you. I didn't find xanax any better than the others, and went back to good old valium.If I have to go out somewhere special and am scared of D I take 2.5 mg of valium and one imodium. That always does the trick. Since anxiety usually causes the D I usually just need the small amount of valium.The real answer is to learn some form of stress management, or to go for Cognitive Behavioural Therapy (ask your GP for a referral).


----------



## Stich86 (Jul 14, 2002)

I got my prescription from my regular family doctor which I am not sure is the same as your GP. It does work and you can start off with a small dose of .25mg. I take .5mg and it takes the edge off when you get nervous. The only draw back is that it is very addicting. You are only supposed to use it for a couple of months and I don't even want to tell you how long I have been on it. I tried the behavior therapy thing, that didn't help me. I don't take the xanax everyday, only as needed. My doctor seems to feel that's O.K. by even I can feel my "need" for it.


----------

